# How To Access Sd Card On Touchpad - On The Computer



## Storm (Oct 13, 2011)

I have seemed to install everything correctly. I am on the Alpha 3 (fresh install), everything works, wifi, installed android market and the other google apps with the initial installation.

I am trying to access the "sd card"/usb storage device within Astro File Manager & when USB Storage is on and I cannot see any files/cannot see the sdcard folder. When I try to go into ClockworkMod, I turned on "mount /sdcard" I still cannot find any sdcard folder when I turn on USB Storage in Android.

How do I access or activate this sdcard? or How do I access the usb storage within the Android CM7 Alpha 3 OS? And How do I activate mnt/usbdisk on the CM7 Touchpad so it can be viewed on USB Storage?

Thank U

PS: When I go into the Astra File Manager, I do not see any files within "File Manager". When I click on "USB Storage", it says "Directory does not exist, Create", I click Ok and it says "Error writing to disk".


----------



## cryptojones (Nov 27, 2011)

When you have a USB Cable plugged in your SDCard is not accesible inside the Android enviornment. You can browse/access the files on the SDCard via Windows Explorer/Finder.


----------



## lowetax (Aug 22, 2011)

when you start astro, slide the grey bar that is all the way on the right side, to the left. 
your files and folders will be displayed.
that was driving me nuts until I saw what to do.

when you plug in and select USB you will have access also.


----------

